# Och nö - schon wieder Nachwuchs...



## zaphod (24. Juni 2007)

Hi, 

inspiriert durch den Beitrag über den Fisch- oder __ Schnecken-Kot von heute, 
wollte ich gerade nachsehen, wie diese "Röllchen" bei mir im Teich aussehen. 

Und was hab ich stattdessen entdeckt?  
Das da:
Foto Foto 


letztes Jahr hab ich mich ja sehr über den __ Goldfisch-/__ Shubunkin-Nachwuchs 
gefreut - ich freu mich jetzt ja auch noch - aber so langsam wirds eng im Teich. 
Mal abwarten, wieviele es diesmal wieder werden.


----------



## Thomas_H (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Och nö - schon wieder Nachwuchs...*

Hallo Papa,

herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## zaphod (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Och nö - schon wieder Nachwuchs...*

danke... 
ich hab den aber garnich gemacht


----------



## Ulumulu (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Och nö - schon wieder Nachwuchs...*

Hallo

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  
Das wird immer so weiter gehen... jedes jahr aufs neue  

Deshalb hab ich meine Goldfische abgegeben und hab jetzt einen reinen Koiteich. Bin immernoch Jungfische am rauskeschern vom Vorjahr.

Hol dir ein paar __ Sonnenbarsche so lage die noch so klein sind ist das gutes futter für die.  
Oder mach dich schonmal schlau wo du sie dann loswirst.

Gruß Daniel


----------

